
Windows Server on Amazon EC2? - Anon84
http://www.25hoursaday.com/weblog/2008/10/01/WindowsServerOnAmazonEC2.aspx
======
wayne
Pretty cool for Windows-stack developers. I wonder what the pricing will be
compared to Linux instances.

